# iPhone App Soon? New Online Channels Available from Sirius



## boulder_gp (Apr 1, 2003)

Something is apparently in the works - Since the demise of StarPlayr (a free app that streamed to my Mac using my Sirius online account that I had upgraded to 128k), I've been using Rouge Amoeba's Pulsar app on my desktop to stream Sirius XM. Has always had a limited subset of the available channels - the same as the free online streaming from Sirius' web site. Today every channel is available for streaming, even some that do not appear to be available on the channel listing located on Sirius' web site. Hopefully will be the same for the iPhone app.

Here is a link to Gizmodo's post of a screen shot of the iPhone app.

New news confirming the 20 new SIR channels from Satwaves.


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

If they went to a Slacker model, I'd be more apt to keep using it. I was hooked to my Stiletto 100, then Stiletto 2, but since I found Slacker (on my BlackBerry) I have no need for 'stream jockeys' talking over the music. Some of the better stations on Sirius are gone, and others have gotten worse. There is more talking now (Sirius was always horrible at this, XM much better). I'll continue to use Sirius for the live content via Satellite on a plane, but for music, I'm all about Slacker an no annoying voice-overs.


----------

